# [SOLVED] kernel panic with sata harddisk

## Elleni

Hello all, 

I recently run into problems on booting gentoo from my sata harddisk drive. 

In the times before kernel 2.6.19 i had found the corresponding settings under scsi low level drivers. From what I had learned, for compiling a kernel I always do an make && make modules_install && make install. 

After that the new kernel is booted by the grub.conf easily by booting to /vmlinuz with no other options. 

Now after some kernelupdates and emerge world updates in gentoo sources 2.6.18 I had the situation, that sometimes I got kernelpanic so I did reboot/retry. After 1 to 15 reboots the system did startup without kernel panic. 

Now as from 2.6.19 I got kernel panic everytime the system booted. Though I had realized that the location for the sata drivers had changed position. 

My next step was to emerge genkernel, as I had noticed that booting from the livecd kernel never caused kernel panic. 

Also the new generated kernel (2.6.19-r5 genkernel) did boot with no problems, as it also has an initrd. 

Following my fstab and grub.conf

/dev/sda1       /boot           ext2      defaults                      1 2

/dev/sda2        none           swap      sw                            0 0

/dev/sda3       /               ext3      defaults                      0 1

none            /proc           proc      defaults                      0 0

none            /dev/shm        tmpfs     defaults                      0 0

/dev/hdb1       /mnt/data-hd    reiserfs  defaults,noatime              0 0

/dev/hda        /mnt/dvd-rom    udf       ro,user,noauto                0 0

/dev/hda        /mnt/cd-rw      iso9660   rw,user,noauto                0 0

/dev/sdb1       /mnt/usbstick   vfat      user,noauto,exec              0 0

default 0

timeout 10

splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo (Aktuell)

root (hd0,0)

kernel /vmlinuz

title Gentoo (Backup)

root (hd0,0)

kernel /vmlinuz.old

title Gentoo (Genkernel 2.6.19-gentoo-r5)

root (hd0,0)

kernel /kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.19-gentoo-r5  root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda3  doscsi

initrd /initrd-genkernel-x86-2.6.19-gentoo-r5

title Gentoo Linux (Backup - Genkernel 2.6.17-gentoo-r7)

root (hd0,0)

kernel /kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.17-gentoo-r7 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda3  doscsi

initrd /initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.17-gentoo-r7

lspci gives out: 

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82915G/P/GV/GL/PL/910GL Memory Controller Hub (rev 04)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82915G/P/GV/GL/PL/910GL PCI Express Root Port (rev 04)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 03)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 03)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 03)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 03)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 03)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 03)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 03)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev d3)

00:1e.2 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FR (ICH6/ICH6R) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 03)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) IDE Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FW (ICH6/ICH6W) SATA Controller (rev 03)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV515 [Radeon X1300]

01:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV515 [Radeon X1300] (Secondary)

40:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5751 Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express (rev 01)

Any ideas, what I have to do in order to get rid of the initrd ? 

Or should I also post the kernelconfig file in order to be checked if there are any unneeded or wrong settings, that I have choosen in my newbish understanding of linux ?

Thanks for helping.Last edited by Elleni on Mon Mar 12, 2007 5:59 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## comprookie2000

Check this section out in your .config

This is for a 2.6.20

```

#

# Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers

#

CONFIG_ATA=y

# CONFIG_ATA_NONSTANDARD is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_AHCI is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SVW is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_PIIX is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_MV is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_NV is not set

# CONFIG_PDC_ADMA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_QSTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_PROMISE is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SX4 is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL24 is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_ULI is not set

CONFIG_SATA_VIA=y

# CONFIG_SATA_VITESSE is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ARTOP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CYPRESS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_EFAR is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT37X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X2N is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X3 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_JMICRON is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_MARVELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_MPIIX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OLDPIIX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NETCELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87410 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTIDMA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RADISYS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RZ1000 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SC1200 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SERVERWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC2027X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIL680 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_WINBOND is not set

```

----------

## DaggyStyle

```

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FW (ICH6/ICH6W) SATA Controller (rev 03) 
```

you've got intel, please next time, try to attach the error message, moreover, try to search the forum, if it is what I'm thinking, then you could have fixed the problem

without posting and waiting a couple of hours for replay.

----------

## Elleni

Sorry, but I did try to look in forum but did not see any one, havin the same troubles...

I did not find any, who has a kernel panic sometimes (but not everytime) when booting. 

So I tried to describe as detailed as possible. 

The error message would be: Kernel panic - not syncing vfs cannot open root device. Please append a correct root boot option. Or vfs - unable to mount root fs on an unknown block (8,3)

Here's a copy/paste from part of the .config File:

# Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers

#

CONFIG_ATA=y

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

# CONFIG_SATA_SVW is not set

CONFIG_ATA_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_SATA_MV is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_NV is not set

# CONFIG_PDC_ADMA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_QSTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_PROMISE is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SX4 is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL24 is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_ULI is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VITESSE is not set

CONFIG_SATA_INTEL_COMBINED=y

# CONFIG_PATA_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ARTOP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5535 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CYPRESS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_EFAR is not set

CONFIG_ATA_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT37X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X2N is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X3 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ISAPNP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_JMICRON is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_MPIIX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OLDPIIX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NETCELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87410 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTIDMA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PCMCIA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_QDI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RADISYS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RZ1000 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SC1200 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SERVERWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC2027X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIL680 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_WINBOND is not set

----------

## DaggyStyle

right, didnt payed attention to the intel, try this, enable all under sata and reboot, if it is working, either, try to figureout which one is the one or leave it.

else revet back to previous kernel version.

----------

## wynn

Elleni: have a look at [FAQ] KC13: I just installed a new kernel and it won't boot. Without working it out I can't be sure that CONFIG_ATA_PIIX=y is the one you want for your Intel SATA, the only other possibility is CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y which you have also got compiled in.

It could be that you are missing the SCSI high level support, specifically, SCSI disk support: see KC13 for the details under "3) SATA and new, experimental, PATA in kernels 2.6.19 and later".

----------

## Elleni

Ok, tried DaggyStyle's suggestion. 

Under sata I activated every setting but with no success, after that I even tried the old and deprieciated driver under device driver/ata/atapi/mfm/rll support. 

Kernelpanic was the result. 

Now I will try wynn's suggestion and report back. 

Thanks for helping.

----------

## Elleni

after going through the suggested howto I can report still no success  :Sad: 

I manage to get a kernel which sometimes boots and sometimes not. 

I saw the following message in dmesg: 

ATA: abnormal status 0x7F on port 0x381F

Also I rembered a problem when setting gentoo up initially on this box. It originally has a sata harddisk and I added an additional ide harddisk. The cdrom is also ide. When installing gentoo from livecd I had to physically disconnect the ide harddisk because I did not want the mbr written to ide disk.  

Can this have something to do with the actual problem ?

What informations are needed to examine this prob further. I will try to provide any needed info although my knowledge is nooblike.

----------

## z3rgl1ng_z

i had this problem to, on my old motherboard ( intel 915gev )

the problem was random kernel panicks

that mb was using ich6, the only solution was to use initramfs, on that configuration, and i changed motherboard

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-527141-highlight-.html

----------

## Elleni

Hi z3rgl1ng_z  :Smile: 

thank you for posting ! 

After having read your thread, esp this part: 

 *Sten wrote:*   

>  *z3rgl1ng_z wrote:*   with CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN and CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING enabled works, if i disable logging kernel panicks again lake before..
> 
> i asume that this options slows down the kernel, and the hdd it is initialised in time
> 
> am i wrong ? 
> ...

 

recompiled kernel with the only needed option. SCSI Disk (device driver/scsi device support) support and under device driver /  ata device support  the intel PII /ich sata support. 

I also already have a correctly booting genkernel with an initrd and for worst case also the genkernel which came with the livecd. When reading through other posts with similar problems I have also seen a suggestion to check correct jumper settings of harddisk which lead my to another question. 

Is this problem driver related (and will be fixed) or could it also be a bios update issue ? In bios I also noticed that there is the possibility to set the sata emulation either to separate ide controller (which is acutally set) or combined ide controller. When I tried the setting combined the system booted but the ide harddisk wasn't existing. Would it be a possible solution to set combined ide controller sata emulation and then finding out to what drivename (instead of /dev/hdb which is the actual device) the ide harddisk changed. 

Thanks for helping.Last edited by Elleni on Thu Mar 01, 2007 12:48 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## z3rgl1ng_z

if you have ahci option in bios for sata, use that

take a look here:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Intel_DG965MQMKR

and try to use gentoo-wiki, nice things there  :Smile: 

----------

## Elleni

Hm, pitty I did not see any ahci option in bios, but I am thinking of updating bios - peerhaps then...

And I will go through the wiki thx for link. I am not so experienced in finding the needed info, at least not always   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Elleni

Now after having bootet my system bout 50 times and compiled x kernel with different settings nothing helps besides booting genkernel with an initrd. Also had a look at the wiki and finally did a bios update. 

The only driver which at least sometimes boots a kernel which is able to mount / is the intel PII / ich driver. ahci is not supported. Tested by compiling only this sata driver and then the kernel always paniced till I changed back to intel PII ich driver...

I would appreciate to know what I should do next as my understanding is too limited to know where the problem comes from and where it should be adressed. Is it the driver or the bios. Should I fill a bug somewhere or is this a known prob that could be fixed with future kernel releases ? Should I emerge any unstable kernel for testing ?

----------

## Elleni

I made a genkernel with the same .config I had before, as I was thinking the initrd is slowing the kernel down because of this 

 *Sten wrote:*   

> ..It looks like it takes some time before the disk driver makes the disk accessible. I assume a little initrd that forces small wait for the drive should help... 

 

But now as the same thing happens with this genkernel I start thinking of something going wrong with my .config in the end. I will make another genkernel, but this time instead of: 

genkernel --no-clean --install --no-bootsplash --no-gensplash --install all

I will do a 

genkernel --mrproper --install --no-bootsplash --no-gensplash --install all

I suppose then the panics will be gone again as they were before when doing a mrproper genkernel...

Now does it make sense if I would post the whole .config or is this just spam and a waste of time ?

----------

## d2_racing

No, post your .config

With that will we be able to solve your problem....(I think  :Smile: )

----------

## Elleni

ok, here it comes.. (good that I took a copy before I started the genkernel installation which right now is going on  :Smile: )

#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

# Linux kernel version: 2.6.19-gentoo-r5

# Fri Mar  2 05:46:18 2007

#

CONFIG_X86_32=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME=y

CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_SEMAPHORE_SLEEPERS=y

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="/lib/modules/$UNAME_RELEASE/.config"

#

# Code maturity level options

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_LOCK_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

# CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO is not set

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

# CONFIG_IPC_NS is not set

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT is not set

# CONFIG_TASKSTATS is not set

# CONFIG_UTS_NS is not set

# CONFIG_AUDIT is not set

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

CONFIG_CPUSETS=y

# CONFIG_RELAY is not set

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS_ALL is not set

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_SLAB=y

CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y

# CONFIG_TINY_SHMEM is not set

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

# CONFIG_SLOB is not set

#

# Loadable module support

#

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

# CONFIG_MODVERSIONS is not set

# CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL is not set

CONFIG_KMOD=y

CONFIG_STOP_MACHINE=y

#

# Block layer

#

CONFIG_BLOCK=y

# CONFIG_LBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IO_TRACE is not set

# CONFIG_LSF is not set

#

# IO Schedulers

#

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_AS is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_DEADLINE is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_NOOP is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="cfq"

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

# CONFIG_X86_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VOYAGER is not set

# CONFIG_X86_NUMAQ is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SUMMIT is not set

# CONFIG_X86_BIGSMP is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VISWS is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERICARCH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_ES7000 is not set

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMM is not set

CONFIG_MPENTIUM4=y

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

# CONFIG_MK7 is not set

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MEFFICEON is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODEGX1 is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODE_LX is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERIC is not set

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=7

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG64=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=2

CONFIG_SCHED_SMT=y

# CONFIG_SCHED_MC is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT_BKL=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_NONFATAL=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_P4THERMAL=y

CONFIG_VM86=y

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

# CONFIG_X86_REBOOTFIXUPS is not set

CONFIG_MICROCODE=m

CONFIG_MICROCODE_OLD_INTERFACE=y

CONFIG_X86_MSR=m

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=m

#

# Firmware Drivers

#

CONFIG_EDD=y

# CONFIG_DELL_RBU is not set

# CONFIG_DCDBAS is not set

CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM=y

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G is not set

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G is not set

CONFIG_PAGE_OFFSET=0xC0000000

CONFIG_ARCH_FLATMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_ARCH_POPULATES_NODE_MAP=y

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_FLATMEM_MANUAL=y

# CONFIG_DISCONTIGMEM_MANUAL is not set

# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_MANUAL is not set

CONFIG_FLATMEM=y

CONFIG_FLAT_NODE_MEM_MAP=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_STATIC=y

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

# CONFIG_RESOURCES_64BIT is not set

# CONFIG_MATH_EMULATION is not set

CONFIG_MTRR=y

# CONFIG_EFI is not set

CONFIG_IRQBALANCE=y

CONFIG_REGPARM=y

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

# CONFIG_HZ_100 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_250 is not set

CONFIG_HZ_1000=y

CONFIG_HZ=1000

# CONFIG_KEXEC is not set

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x100000

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_CPU is not set

# CONFIG_COMPAT_VDSO is not set

#

# Power management options (ACPI, APM)

#

CONFIG_PM=y

CONFIG_PM_LEGACY=y

# CONFIG_PM_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_PM_SYSFS_DEPRECATED is not set

#

# ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

#

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=m

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=m

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=m

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=m

# CONFIG_ACPI_HOTKEY is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=m

# CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=m

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=m

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_IBM is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_SBS is not set

#

# APM (Advanced Power Management) BIOS Support

#

# CONFIG_APM is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=m

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT=m

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT_DETAILS is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=m

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=m

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=m

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE=m

#

# CPUFreq processor drivers

#

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=m

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K6 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K7 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GX_SUSPMOD is not set

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO=m

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_ACPI=y

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_TABLE is not set

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_ICH=m

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_SMI=m

CONFIG_X86_P4_CLOCKMOD=m

# CONFIG_X86_CPUFREQ_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_LONGRUN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_LONGHAUL is not set

#

# shared options

#

# CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ_PROC_INTF is not set

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_LIB=m

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_RELAXED_CAP_CHECK is not set

#

# Bus options (PCI, PCMCIA, EISA, MCA, ISA)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GOMMCONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS=y

CONFIG_PCIEAER=y

CONFIG_PCI_MSI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_HT_IRQ=y

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

# CONFIG_ISA is not set

# CONFIG_MCA is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200 is not set

#

# PCCARD (PCMCIA/CardBus) support

#

# CONFIG_PCCARD is not set

#

# PCI Hotplug Support

#

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

#

# Executable file formats

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

# CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT is not set

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=m

#

# Networking

#

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

# CONFIG_NETDEBUG is not set

CONFIG_PACKET=y

# CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP is not set

CONFIG_UNIX=m

# CONFIG_NET_KEY is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set

CONFIG_IP_FIB_HASH=y

# CONFIG_IP_PNP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_MROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

# CONFIG_INET_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_BEET is not set

CONFIG_INET_DIAG=y

CONFIG_INET_TCP_DIAG=y

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_CUBIC=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_TCP_CONG="cubic"

# CONFIG_IPV6 is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_NETWORK_SECMARK is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER is not set

#

# DCCP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IP_DCCP is not set

#

# SCTP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

#

# TIPC Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_TIPC is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

#

# QoS and/or fair queueing

#

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

# CONFIG_BT is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE80211 is not set

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=m

# CONFIG_DEBUG_DRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_SYS_HYPERVISOR is not set

#

# Connector - unified userspace <-> kernelspace linker

#

# CONFIG_CONNECTOR is not set

#

# Memory Technology Devices (MTD)

#

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

#

# Parallel port support

#

CONFIG_PARPORT=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_SERIAL=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_FIFO=y

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_SUPERIO is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_GSC is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_AX88796 is not set

CONFIG_PARPORT_1284=y

#

# Plug and Play support

#

CONFIG_PNP=y

# CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG is not set

#

# Protocols

#

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

#

# Block devices

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD is not set

# CONFIG_PARIDE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COW_COMMON is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=1

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=10240

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_BLOCKSIZE=1024

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD=y

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD_BUFFERS=8

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD_WCACHE=y

# CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH is not set

#

# Misc devices

#

# CONFIG_IBM_ASM is not set

# CONFIG_SGI_IOC4 is not set

# CONFIG_TIFM_CORE is not set

#

# ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

#

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

#

# Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

#

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

#

# CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPNP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5535 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_JMICRON is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_ARM is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

# CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH is not set

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

#

# SCSI Transports

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_LIBSAS is not set

#

# SCSI low-level drivers

#

# CONFIG_ISCSI_TCP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC94XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ADVANSYS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ARCMSR is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_NEWGEN is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_SAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_HPTIOP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PPA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IMM is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_STEX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_ISCSI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LPFC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NSP32 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

#

# Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers

#

CONFIG_ATA=y

# CONFIG_SATA_AHCI is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SVW is not set

CONFIG_ATA_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_SATA_MV is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_NV is not set

# CONFIG_PDC_ADMA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_QSTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_PROMISE is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SX4 is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL24 is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_ULI is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VITESSE is not set

CONFIG_SATA_INTEL_COMBINED=y

# CONFIG_PATA_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ARTOP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5535 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CYPRESS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_EFAR is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT37X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X2N is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X3 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_JMICRON is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_MPIIX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OLDPIIX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NETCELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87410 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTIDMA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RADISYS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RZ1000 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SC1200 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SERVERWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC2027X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIL680 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_WINBOND is not set

#

# Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)

#

# CONFIG_MD is not set

#

# Fusion MPT device support

#

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_SPI is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_FC is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_SAS is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394 is not set

#

# I2O device support

#

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

#

# Network device support

#

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

# CONFIG_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

# CONFIG_TUN is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SB1000 is not set

#

# ARCnet devices

#

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

#

# PHY device support

#

#

# Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET is not set

#

# Ethernet (1000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

# CONFIG_E1000 is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

# CONFIG_R8169 is not set

# CONFIG_SIS190 is not set

# CONFIG_SKGE is not set

# CONFIG_SKY2 is not set

# CONFIG_SK98LIN is not set

CONFIG_TIGON3=m

# CONFIG_BNX2 is not set

# CONFIG_QLA3XXX is not set

#

# Ethernet (10000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_CHELSIO_T1 is not set

# CONFIG_IXGB is not set

# CONFIG_S2IO is not set

# CONFIG_MYRI10GE is not set

#

# Token Ring devices

#

# CONFIG_TR is not set

#

# Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)

#

# CONFIG_NET_RADIO is not set

#

# Wan interfaces

#

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

# CONFIG_PLIP is not set

# CONFIG_PPP is not set

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SHAPER is not set

# CONFIG_NETCONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_NETPOLL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER is not set

#

# ISDN subsystem

#

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

#

# Telephony Support

#

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_FF_MEMLESS is not set

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TSDEV is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_STOWAWAY is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_MISC is not set

#

# Hardware I/O ports

#

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PARKBD is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2 is not set

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_RAW is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_VT_HW_CONSOLE_BINDING is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

#

# Serial drivers

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PCI=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PNP=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=2

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RUNTIME_UARTS=2

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_MANY_PORTS is not set

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_SHARE_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_DETECT_IRQ is not set

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RSA=y

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_JSM is not set

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

# CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS is not set

# CONFIG_PRINTER is not set

# CONFIG_PPDEV is not set

# CONFIG_TIPAR is not set

#

# IPMI

#

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

#

# Watchdog Cards

#

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_GEODE is not set

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_NVRAM is not set

# CONFIG_RTC is not set

# CONFIG_GEN_RTC is not set

# CONFIG_DTLK is not set

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

# CONFIG_SONYPI is not set

#

# Ftape, the floppy tape device driver

#

CONFIG_AGP=m

# CONFIG_AGP_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_ATI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD64 is not set

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=m

# CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_EFFICEON is not set

# CONFIG_DRM is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_PC8736x_GPIO is not set

# CONFIG_NSC_GPIO is not set

# CONFIG_CS5535_GPIO is not set

# CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER is not set

CONFIG_HPET=y

CONFIG_HPET_RTC_IRQ=y

CONFIG_HPET_MMAP=y

# CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER is not set

#

# TPM devices

#

# CONFIG_TCG_TPM is not set

# CONFIG_TELCLOCK is not set

#

# I2C support

#

CONFIG_I2C=m

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=m

#

# I2C Algorithms

#

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCF=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCA=m

#

# I2C Hardware Bus support

#

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1535 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1563 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD756 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD8111 is not set

CONFIG_I2C_I801=m

CONFIG_I2C_I810=m

CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4=m

# CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_OCORES is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT_LIGHT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PROSAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SAVAGE4 is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200_ACB is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS630 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS96X is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_STUB is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIAPRO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VOODOO3 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PCA_ISA is not set

#

# Miscellaneous I2C Chip support

#

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1337 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1374 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_EEPROM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8574 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCA9539 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8591 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6875 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_ALGO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_BUS is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

#

# SPI support

#

# CONFIG_SPI is not set

# CONFIG_SPI_MASTER is not set

#

# Dallas's 1-wire bus

#

# CONFIG_W1 is not set

#

# Hardware Monitoring support

#

# CONFIG_HWMON is not set

# CONFIG_HWMON_VID is not set

#

# Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV is not set

#

# Digital Video Broadcasting Devices

#

# CONFIG_DVB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DABUSB is not set

#

# Graphics support

#

# CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID is not set

# CONFIG_FB is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK is not set

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT is not set

#

# Speakup console speech

#

# CONFIG_SPEAKUP is not set

#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=y

#

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

#

# CONFIG_SND is not set

#

# Open Sound System

#

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=m

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_TT_NEWSCHED=y

# CONFIG_USB_ISP116X_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=m

# CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD is not set

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=m

#

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support'

#

#

# may also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more information

#

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=m

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ALAUDA=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_KARMA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LIBUSUAL is not set

#

# USB Input Devices

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=m

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT_POWERBOOK=y

# CONFIG_HID_FF is not set

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

#

# USB HID Boot Protocol drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_KBD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WACOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ACECAD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KBTAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_YEALINK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_XPAD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE2 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KEYSPAN_REMOTE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_APPLETOUCH is not set

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

#

# USB Network Adapters

#

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET_MII is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MON is not set

#

# USB port drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_USS720 is not set

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ADUTUX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYPRESS_CY7C63 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_FTDI_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_APPLEDISPLAY is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TRANCEVIBRATOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

#

# USB DSL modem support

#

#

# USB Gadget Support

#

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

#

# MMC/SD Card support

#

# CONFIG_MMC is not set

#

# LED devices

#

CONFIG_NEW_LEDS=y

CONFIG_LEDS_CLASS=y

#

# LED drivers

#

#

# LED Triggers

#

CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGERS=y

CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGER_TIMER=y

CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGER_IDE_DISK=y

CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGER_HEARTBEAT=y

#

# InfiniBand support

#

# CONFIG_INFINIBAND is not set

#

# EDAC - error detection and reporting (RAS) (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_EDAC is not set

#

# Real Time Clock

#

# CONFIG_RTC_CLASS is not set

#

# DMA Engine support

#

CONFIG_DMA_ENGINE=y

#

# DMA Clients

#

CONFIG_NET_DMA=y

#

# DMA Devices

#

CONFIG_INTEL_IOATDMA=m

#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_SECURITY=y

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XIP is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY=y

# CONFIG_EXT4DEV_FS is not set

CONFIG_JBD=y

# CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO is not set

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_JFS_FS=m

CONFIG_JFS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_JFS_SECURITY=y

# CONFIG_JFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_STATISTICS is not set

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_XFS_FS=y

CONFIG_XFS_QUOTA=y

CONFIG_XFS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_XFS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_XFS_RT=y

# CONFIG_GFS2_FS is not set

CONFIG_OCFS2_FS=m

CONFIG_OCFS2_DEBUG_MASKLOG=y

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ROMFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY_USER=y

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

CONFIG_QUOTACTL=y

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS is not set

# CONFIG_FUSE_FS is not set

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=m

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=m

# CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_NTFS_RW is not set

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_PROC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

# CONFIG_TMPFS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_HUGETLBFS is not set

# CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE is not set

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

CONFIG_CONFIGFS_FS=m

#

# Miscellaneous filesystems

#

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CRAMFS is not set

# CONFIG_SQUASHFS is not set

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set

#

# Network File Systems

#

CONFIG_NFS_FS=m

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y

# CONFIG_NFS_V3_ACL is not set

CONFIG_NFS_V4=y

# CONFIG_NFS_DIRECTIO is not set

CONFIG_NFSD=m

CONFIG_NFSD_V3=y

# CONFIG_NFSD_V3_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_NFSD_V4 is not set

CONFIG_NFSD_TCP=y

CONFIG_LOCKD=m

CONFIG_LOCKD_V4=y

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=m

CONFIG_NFS_COMMON=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=m

CONFIG_SUNRPC_GSS=m

CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_KRB5=m

# CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_SPKM3 is not set

CONFIG_SMB_FS=m

# CONFIG_SMB_NLS_DEFAULT is not set

CONFIG_CIFS=m

# CONFIG_CIFS_STATS is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS_WEAK_PW_HASH is not set

CONFIG_CIFS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_CIFS_POSIX=y

# CONFIG_CIFS_DEBUG2 is not set

CONFIG_CIFS_EXPERIMENTAL=y

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_9P_FS is not set

#

# Partition Types

#

# CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

#

# Native Language Support

#

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ASCII is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15=y

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

#

# Instrumentation Support

#

# CONFIG_PROFILING is not set

# CONFIG_KPROBES is not set

#

# Kernel hacking

#

CONFIG_TRACE_IRQFLAGS_SUPPORT=y

# CONFIG_PRINTK_TIME is not set

CONFIG_ENABLE_MUST_CHECK=y

CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ=y

CONFIG_UNUSED_SYMBOLS=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=15

CONFIG_DETECT_SOFTLOCKUP=y

# CONFIG_SCHEDSTATS is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SLAB is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_PREEMPT=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_RT_MUTEXES is not set

# CONFIG_RT_MUTEX_TESTER is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SPINLOCK is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_MUTEXES=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_RWSEMS is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_LOCK_ALLOC is not set

# CONFIG_PROVE_LOCKING is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SPINLOCK_SLEEP is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_LOCKING_API_SELFTESTS is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KOBJECT is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_BUGVERBOSE=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_INFO is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_FS is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_VM is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_LIST is not set

# CONFIG_FRAME_POINTER is not set

# CONFIG_UNWIND_INFO is not set

CONFIG_FORCED_INLINING=y

# CONFIG_HEADERS_CHECK is not set

# CONFIG_RCU_TORTURE_TEST is not set

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_STACKOVERFLOW is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_STACK_USAGE is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_PAGEALLOC is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_RODATA is not set

CONFIG_4KSTACKS=y

CONFIG_X86_FIND_SMP_CONFIG=y

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

CONFIG_DOUBLEFAULT=y

#

# Security options

#

# CONFIG_KEYS is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY is not set

#

# Cryptographic options

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ALGAPI=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLKCIPHER=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HASH=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_NULL is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD4 is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA256=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA512=m

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_WP512 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TGR192 is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ECB=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CBC=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLOWFISH=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH_COMMON=m

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH_586 is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SERPENT=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_586=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST5=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST6=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEA=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4=m

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_KHAZAD is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_ANUBIS is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MICHAEL_MIC=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C=m

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEST is not set

#

# Hardware crypto devices

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEV_PADLOCK is not set

#

# Library routines

#

CONFIG_CRC_CCITT=m

CONFIG_CRC16=m

CONFIG_CRC32=y

CONFIG_LIBCRC32C=m

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_PLIST=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_PENDING_IRQ=y

CONFIG_X86_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_HT=y

CONFIG_X86_BIOS_REBOOT=y

CONFIG_X86_TRAMPOLINE=y

CONFIG_KTIME_SCALAR=y

Thx for helpingLast edited by Elleni on Fri Mar 02, 2007 4:59 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## Elleni

lspci:

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82915G/P/GV/GL/PL/910GL Memory Controller Hub (rev 04)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82915G/P/GV/GL/PL/910GL PCI Express Root Port (rev 04)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 03)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 03)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 03)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 03)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 03)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 03)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 03)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev d3)

00:1e.2 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FR (ICH6/ICH6R) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 03)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) IDE Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FW (ICH6/ICH6W) SATA Controller (rev 03)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV515 [Radeon X1300]

01:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV515 [Radeon X1300] (Secondary)

40:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5751 Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express (rev 01)Last edited by Elleni on Thu Mar 01, 2007 2:57 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Elleni

And the dmesg output: 

Linux version 2.6.17-gentoo-r7 (root@kagome) (gcc version 4.1.1 (Gentoo 4.1.1)) #1 SMP Wed Sep 20 14:24:14 UTC 2006

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e8000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003ffe4000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003ffe4000 - 0000000040000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000d0000000 - 00000000e0000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

127MB HIGHMEM available.

896MB LOWMEM available.

found SMP MP-table at 000fe700

On node 0 totalpages: 262116

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 225280 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 32740 pages, LIFO batch:7

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 COMPAQ                                ) @ 0x000e9c10

ACPI: RSDT (v001 COMPAQ CPQ0968  0x20050405  0x00000000) @ 0x3fff4040

ACPI: FADT (v001 COMPAQ GRANTSD  0x00000001  0x00000000) @ 0x3fff40ec

ACPI: SSDT (v001 COMPAQ  PROJECT 0x00000001 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x3fff565a

ACPI: MADT (v001 COMPAQ GRANTSD  0x00000001  0x00000000) @ 0x3fff4160

ACPI: ASF! (v032 COMPAQ GRANTSD  0x00000001  0x00000000) @ 0x3fff41c8

ACPI: MCFG (v001 COMPAQ GRANTSD  0x00000001  0x00000000) @ 0x3fff422b

ACPI: DSDT (v001 COMPAQ     DSDT 0x00000001 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 15:4 APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

Processor #1 15:4 APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x02] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x01] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 1, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at 50000000 (gap: 40000000:90000000)

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda3  doscsi

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fee00000)

mapped IOAPIC to ffffc000 (fec00000)

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Initializing CPU#0

CPU 0 irqstacks, hard=c042a000 soft=c0422000

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 16384 bytes)

Detected 3192.147 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Speakup v-2.00 CVS: Mon May 1 09:46:33 EDT 2006 : initialized

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 1030332k/1048464k available (2368k kernel code, 17492k reserved, 580k data, 216k init, 130960k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 6391.75 BogoMIPS (lpj=31958761)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 0000441d 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 0000441d 00000000 00000000

monitor/mwait feature present.

using mwait in idle threads.

CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 16K

CPU: L2 cache: 1024K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000180 0000441d 00000000 00000000

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

Freeing SMP alternatives: 16k freed

CPU0: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.20GHz stepping 01

Booting processor 1/1 eip 2000

CPU 1 irqstacks, hard=c042b000 soft=c0423000

Initializing CPU#1

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 6384.19 BogoMIPS (lpj=31920993)

CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 0000441d 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 0000441d 00000000 00000000

monitor/mwait feature present.

CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 16K

CPU: L2 cache: 1024K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000180 0000441d 00000000 00000000

CPU1: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.20GHz stepping 01

Total of 2 processors activated (12775.95 BogoMIPS).

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

..TIMER: vector=0x31 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

checking TSC synchronization across 2 CPUs: passed.

Brought up 2 CPUs

migration_cost=60

checking if image is initramfs... it is

Freeing initrd memory: 4902k freed

HP Compaq Laptop series board detected. Selecting BIOS-method for reboots.

NET: Registered protocol family 16

EISA bus registered

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: Using MMCONFIG

Setting up standard PCI resources

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20060127

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

ACPI: Assume root bridge [\_SB_.PCI0] bus is 0

PCI quirk: region f800-f87f claimed by ICH6 ACPI/GPIO/TCO

PCI quirk: region fa00-fa3f claimed by ICH6 GPIO

PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:1f.1

Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEG1._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCX1._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCX2._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.HUB_._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 15 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

pnp: 00:0c: ioport range 0x400-0x41f has been reserved

pnp: 00:0c: ioport range 0x420-0x43f has been reserved

pnp: 00:0c: ioport range 0x440-0x45f has been reserved

pnp: 00:0c: ioport range 0x460-0x47f could not be reserved

pnp: 00:0c: ioport range 0x480-0x48f has been reserved

pnp: 00:0c: ioport range 0xf800-0xf81f could not be reserved

pnp: 00:0c: ioport range 0xf820-0xf83f could not be reserved

pnp: 00:0c: ioport range 0xf840-0xf85f has been reserved

pnp: 00:0d: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: 1000-1fff

  MEM window: f0500000-f07fffff

  PREFETCH window: e0000000-f01fffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.1

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: f0200000-f04fffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1e.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:01.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.1[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.1 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.0 to 64

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1172716113.120:1): initialized

highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

squashfs: version 3.0 (2006/03/15) Phillip Lougher

SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, realtime, large block numbers, no debug enabled

SGI XFS Quota Management subsystem

Initializing Cryptographic API

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered (default)

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:01.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:01.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:01.0:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64

pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[2660:8086] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie02]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie03]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.1[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.1 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.1:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.1:pcie02]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.1:pcie03]

initialized device: /dev/synth, node ( MAJOR 10, MINOR 25 )

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

00:08: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:KBD,PNP0f0e:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH6: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

ICH6: chipset revision 3

ICH6: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0x34e0-0x34e7, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0x34e8-0x34ef, BIOS settings: hdc:pio, hdd:pio

Probing IDE interface ide0...

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input0

hda: HL-DT-ST RW/DVD GCC-4481B, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdb: HDS722516VLAT80, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdb: max request size: 512KiB

hdb: 321672960 sectors (164696 MB) w/7938KiB Cache, CHS=20023/255/63, UDMA(33)

hdb: cache flushes supported

 hdb: hdb1

hda: ATAPI 48X DVD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

md: md driver 0.90.3 MAX_MD_DEVS=256, MD_SB_DISKS=27

md: bitmap version 4.39

EISA: Probing bus 0 at eisa.0

Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 1

Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 3

EISA: Detected 0 cards.

TCP bic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Starting balanced_irq

Using IPI Shortcut mode

Freeing unused kernel memory: 216k freed

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

PCI: cache line size of 128 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 18, io mem 0xcfd00000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

usbcore: registered new driver hiddev

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 18, io base 0x00003440

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 19, io base 0x00003460

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 20, io base 0x00003480

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.3[D] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.3 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: irq 21, io base 0x000034a0

usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2005 April 22 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

sl811: driver sl811-hcd, 19 May 2005

ieee1394: Initialized config rom entry `ip1394'

ieee1394: sbp2: Driver forced to serialize I/O (serialize_io=1)

ieee1394: sbp2: Try serialize_io=0 for better performance

libata version 1.20 loaded.

usb 4-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 4-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

input: B16_b_02 USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse as /class/input/input1

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [B16_b_02 USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1d.2-1

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: version 1.05

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: MAP [ P0 P2 P1 P3 ]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.2 to 64

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x3810 ctl 0x382A bmdma 0x34F0 irq 22

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x3818 ctl 0x382E bmdma 0x34F8 irq 22

ata1: dev 0 cfg 49:2f00 82:3469 83:5b01 84:4003 85:3469 86:1801 87:4003 88:203f

ata1: dev 0 ATA-7, max UDMA/100, 78165360 sectors: LBA

ata1: dev 0 configured for UDMA/100

scsi0 : ata_piix

ata2: SATA port has no device.

scsi1 : ata_piix

  Vendor: ATA       Model: WDC WD400BD-60JP  Rev: 05.0

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

SCSI device sda: 78165360 512-byte hdwr sectors (40021 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sda: 78165360 512-byte hdwr sectors (40021 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sda

device-mapper: 4.6.0-ioctl (2006-02-17) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

JFS: nTxBlock = 8091, nTxLock = 64732

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

NCR53c406a: no available ports found

scsi: <fdomain> Detection failed (no card)

GDT-HA: Storage RAID Controller Driver. Version: 3.04 

GDT-HA: Found 0 PCI Storage RAID Controllers

qlogicfas: no cards were found, please specify I/O address and IRQ using iobase= and irq= optionsFailed initialization of WD-7000 SCSI card!

NCR53c406a: no available ports found

imm: Version 2.05 (for Linux 2.4.0)

sym53c416.c: Version 1.0.0-ac

Fusion MPT base driver 3.03.09

Copyright (c) 1999-2005 LSI Logic Corporation

Fusion MPT SPI Host driver 3.03.09

Fusion MPT FC Host driver 3.03.09

3ware Storage Controller device driver for Linux v1.26.02.001.

3ware 9000 Storage Controller device driver for Linux v2.26.02.007.

Compaq SMART2 Driver (v 2.6.0)

HP CISS Driver (v 2.6.10)

Adaptec aacraid driver (1.1-5[2409]-mh1)

megaraid cmm: 2.20.2.6 (Release Date: Mon Mar 7 00:01:03 EST 2005)

megaraid: 2.20.4.8 (Release Date: Mon Apr 11 12:27:22 EST 2006)

megasas: 00.00.02.04 Fri Feb 03 14:31:44 PST 2006

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected an Intel 915G Chipset.

agpgart: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0x0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1e.2[A] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.2 to 64

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 60161 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 48000

tg3.c:v3.59 (June 8, 2006)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:40:00.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:40:00.0 to 64

eth0: Tigon3 [partno(BCM95751) rev 4001 PHY(5750)] (PCI Express) 10/100/1000BaseT Ethernet 00:12:79:5e:c9:71

eth0: RXcsums[1] LinkChgREG[0] MIirq[0] ASF[0] Split[0] WireSpeed[1] TSOcap[1] 

eth0: dma_rwctrl[76180000] dma_mask[64-bit]

EXT3 FS on sda3, internal journal

ReiserFS: hdb1: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: hdb1: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hdb1: journal params: device hdb1, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hdb1: checking transaction log (hdb1)

ReiserFS: hdb1: Using r5 hash to sort names

Adding 2072376k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:2072376k

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

input: PC Speaker as /class/input/input2

parport: PnPBIOS parport detected.

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778), irq 7, dma 3 [PCSPP,TRISTATE,COMPAT,ECP,DMA]

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

tg3: eth0: Link is up at 10 Mbps, half duplex.

tg3: eth0: Flow control is off for TX and off for RX.

Let me know if I can provide any other needed info or if you see any not needed or not making sense options.

----------

## Elleni

Hm, things getting worse here, as genkernel does not revert to standard settings. Not with --mrproper and not even when deleting /usr/src/linux/.config file or reemerging gentoo-sources. 

After genkernelcompilation or with the --menuconfig option I realize that my settings (ex. only pii/ich sata driver) are still active.

Edit: Deledted /etc/kernels/kernel-config-x86-2.6.19-gentoo-r5 braught me back to standard options where sata is not activated  :Smile: Last edited by Elleni on Fri Mar 02, 2007 12:20 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## wynn

 *Elleni wrote:*   

> Hm, things getting worse here, as genkernel does not revert to standard settings. Not with --mrproper and not even when deleting .config file or reemerging gentoo-sources. 
> 
> After genkernelcompilation or with the --menuconfig option I realize that my settings (ex. only pii/ich sata driver) are still active.
> 
> Edit: Deledted /etc/kernels/kernel-config-x86-2.6.19-gentoo-r5 and recompiling..

 You can also make sure which configuration file genkernel uses with the argument

```
--kernel-config=<file>  Kernel configuration file to use for compilation
```

----------

## z3rgl1ng_z

this problem is kind of old, and it seams there is no fix for it

i sugest a motherboard upgrade to a newer ICH, like i posted i had this problem with ICH6, but after installing gentoo2006.1, with 2006.0 no problem ( if you emerge -e system i guess the problem will reapear )

so, the solution is to upgrade, now i use ICH8 and i have ahci option in bios, it is working perfect  :Smile: , the only problem is that you can't install gentoo from 2006.1 the kernel is to old....   :Laughing: 

that was the fast solution, now the long waiting one is to fill a bug report   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## big

hi Elleni,

Here are some solutions,you can have a try and good luck!

in the kernel:

1.make sure you have scsi or sata devices built into the kernel(not a module)

2.same goes for your filesystem.(not modules)

3.disable advanced partition support

4.try increasing the size of RAMDISK support

5.Disable root plug option 

in your bootmanager:

1.try taking out the root=/dev/sd...... parameter

2.add or edit with this :  label=/dev/...

----------

## Elleni

 *wynn wrote:*   

> You can also make sure which configuration file genkernel uses with the argument
> 
> ```
> --kernel-config=<file>  Kernel configuration file to use for compilation
> ```
> ...

 

Thanks for info  :Smile: 

 *z3rgl1ng_z wrote:*   

> this problem is kind of old, and it seams there is no fix for it
> 
> i sugest a motherboard upgrade to a newer ICH, like i posted i had this problem with ICH6, but after installing gentoo2006.1, with 2006.0 no problem ( if you emerge -e system i guess the problem will reapear )
> 
> so, the solution is to upgrade, now i use ICH8 and i have ahci option in bios, it is working perfect , the only problem is that you can't install gentoo from 2006.1 the kernel is to old....  
> ...

 

Hm, if this problem is old then I do not understand why I never run into this when initially having setup this gentoobox. New hw is not an option as it s a small form factor and I do just want gentoo running np for me using genkernel with an initrd till (if) this will get fixed. If needed I will try to report this as bug if it really is one and we will not get around it..  :Smile: 

 *big wrote:*   

> hi Elleni,
> 
> Here are some solutions,you can have a try and good luck!
> 
> in the kernel:
> ...

 

Hi big, 

1-3 tried with no success

4 Thank you for pointing this out as I did get a freeze and now put it to 10240 size. Till then after more then 20 reboots no freeze any more. I also edited the post above containing the .config file with my actual one (did rebuild many kernels in the meantime). With this one get a perfect genkernel and a manually compiled kernel which boots without kernelpanic in 3 out of 6 times  :Smile: 

5. Dont understand this one

In bootmanager I tried different things also 1 and 2 but didnt help eather  :Smile:  Thank you anyway. 

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> No, post your .config
> 
> With that will we be able to solve your problem....(I think )

 

Sounds good  :Smile:  Will try to provide any infos needed. 

*crossing fingers*

What is the difference between a genkernel compiled and a manually compiled kernel besides the initrd if you use the same .config anyway ? Does it have any benefit to compile the kernel manually apart from "feeling bether"   :Wink:   ? 

Could also any parameter in grub.conf or anywhere else help the sata PIIx/ich sata driver ? And if we find no solution I would like to know if it makes sense to fill bugreport (or it probably even exists one) and how/where...  :Smile: 

 *Elleni wrote:*   

> I made a genkernel with the same .config I had before, as I was thinking the initrd is slowing the kernel down because of this 
> 
>  *Sten wrote:*   ..It looks like it takes some time before the disk driver makes the disk accessible. I assume a little initrd that forces small wait for the drive should help...  
> 
> But now as the same thing happens with this genkernel I start thinking of something going wrong with my .config in the end...

 

This is the only thing what makes me really confusing. Only guessing but could it be that it is a combo of settings that caused even genkernel to panic. I could workaround this by restarting with the standard config file and going through settings with wiki readmes n stuff. Its a pitty though because it had lead me to the opinion that this case could be related to some strange setting in kernel and not by the shell game betw. bios n driver....

Thanks for helping. 

PS. Loving my gentoo which made me windows free since gentoo 2.6.15-r5 !  :Smile: Last edited by Elleni on Fri Mar 02, 2007 3:26 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Elleni

Hmpf first kernel panic with the new genkernel happend   :Crying or Very sad: 

Ramdisk size set to 10240 and rebooting..  :Smile: 

After more then 20 reboots i assume this setting big enough as a (temporary ?) workaround.Last edited by Elleni on Fri Mar 02, 2007 3:32 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## d2_racing

 *Elleni wrote:*   

> 
> 
> What is the difference between a genkernel compiled and a manually compiled kernel besides the initrd if you use the same .config anyway ? Does it have any benefit to compile the kernel manually apart from "feeling bether"    ? 
> 
> 

 

When you compile your kernel, you will have only what you need, and you don't need a initrd if you don't have a Gensplash.

Also, a custom kernel is more optimised and also, you kernel will be the image of your hardware.

So, if you have a network card, you will load only 1 driver instead of 10, maybe 20 differents drivers...

So, a custom kernel it's a must for a Gentoo Lover  :Smile: 

----------

## Elleni

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> ...you will have only what you need, and you don't need a initrd if you don't have a Gensplash...
> 
> 

 

Well I actually do need an initrd 

 :Very Happy: 

I get the other benefits you mentioned too, using --menuconfig to customize the genkernel process, don't I?

----------

## d2_racing

If you compile manually your kernel, you don't use genkernel.

Instead, you use this :

```

#cd /usr/src/linux

#make menuconfig

#make && make modules_install

#cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-version---

#cp .config /boot/config-version.config

etc...

etc...

```

----------

## Elleni

I know that as thats what I was always doing before. But since now I have this sometimes the kernel gets panic problem, I used genkernel the first time with menuconfig meaning with the same .config

Thats why I had asked.. Nevermind   :Smile: 

Additionally I used to make install instead of copying manually. Like this u can always have a link to vmlinuz and it points to the freshly compiled kernel...

----------

## Elleni

New symptom that might have something to do with this or it may be not ?! Also possible that I missed a needed setting in kernel konfiguration with --menuconfig..

Sometimes I did not get an ip and realized that net.eth0 did not want to startup correctly. Reboot solved the problem. Now instead of 

tg3: eth0: Link is up at 10 Mbps, half duplex.

tg3: eth0: Flow control is off for TX and off for RX.

at the end of dmesg I got the following when net.eth0 not beeing able to startup and get an ip: 

PM: Writing back config space on device 0000:40:00.0 at offset f (was 105, writing 60205)

PM: Writing back config space on device 0000:40:00.0 at offset d (was 48, writing 40)

PM: Writing back config space on device 0000:40:00.0 at offset b (was 3006103c, writing 0)

PM: Writing back config space on device 0000:40:00.0 at offset a (was 7, writing 0)

PM: Writing back config space on device 0000:40:00.0 at offset 9 (was 0, writing 1fff1)

PM: Writing back config space on device 0000:40:00.0 at offset 8 (was 0, writing f040f020)

PM: Writing back config space on device 0000:40:00.0 at offset 7 (was 0, writing f0)

PM: Writing back config space on device 0000:40:00.0 at offset 6 (was 0, writing 404000)

PM: Writing back config space on device 0000:40:00.0 at offset 4 (was f0400004, writing 0)

PM: Writing back config space on device 0000:40:00.0 at offset 3 (was 10, writing 810010)

PM: Writing back config space on device 0000:40:00.0 at offset 2 (was 2000001, writing 6040003)

PM: Writing back config space on device 0000:40:00.0 at offset 1 (was 100106, writing 100507)

PM: Writing back config space on device 0000:40:00.0 at offset 0 (was 167714e4, writing 26628086)

tg3: eth0: No firmware running.

BUG: soft lockup detected on CPU#0!

 [<c0135697>] softlockup_tick+0xaa/0xc1

 [<c0120efa>] update_process_times+0x3d/0x60

 [<c010d96f>] smp_apic_timer_interrupt+0x85/0x9e

 [<c010366b>] apic_timer_interrupt+0x1f/0x24

 [<c0258cdf>] delay_tsc+0xb/0x13

 [<c0258d10>] __delay+0x6/0x7

 [<c02ab795>] tg3_readphy+0x6e/0xd5

 [<c02aca51>] tg3_setup_copper_phy+0x30b/0x9f0

 [<c02addd0>] tg3_setup_phy+0xc9a/0xd1f

 [<c010366b>] apic_timer_interrupt+0x1f/0x24

 [<c02a007b>] device_rename+0x49/0x182

 [<c0258cdd>] delay_tsc+0x9/0x13

 [<c02affe5>] tg3_reset_hw+0x10ae/0x13a3

 [<c0258d10>] __delay+0x6/0x7

 [<c0258d10>] __delay+0x6/0x7

 [<c02aabc3>] _tw32_flush+0x3f/0x51

 [<c0258d10>] __delay+0x6/0x7

 [<c02ac411>] tg3_switch_clocks+0x8f/0x93

 [<c02b6090>] tg3_open+0x28c/0x575

 [<c02fdfe8>] dev_open+0x2b/0x62

 [<c02fcb80>] dev_change_flags+0x47/0xe4

 [<c032e1c9>] devinet_ioctl+0x252/0x556

 [<c02fdbdf>] dev_ifsioc+0x113/0x38d

 [<c02fd749>] dev_load+0x24/0x4b

 [<c02f3f6b>] sock_ioctl+0x0/0x1b1

 [<c02f40f8>] sock_ioctl+0x18d/0x1b1

 [<c02f3f6b>] sock_ioctl+0x0/0x1b1

 [<c015a4ef>] do_ioctl+0x1f/0x62

 [<c015a779>] vfs_ioctl+0x247/0x259

 [<c015a7be>] sys_ioctl+0x33/0x4d

 [<c0102be9>] sysenter_past_esp+0x56/0x79

 [<c033007b>] igmp_mcf_seq_start+0x101/0x134

 =======================

tg3: tg3_abort_hw timed out for eth0, TX_MODE_ENABLE will not clear MAC_TX_MODE=ffffffff

PM: Writing back config space on device 0000:40:00.0 at offset f (was 105, writing 60205)

PM: Writing back config space on device 0000:40:00.0 at offset d (was 48, writing 40)

PM: Writing back config space on device 0000:40:00.0 at offset b (was 3006103c, writing 0)

PM: Writing back config space on device 0000:40:00.0 at offset a (was 7, writing 0)

PM: Writing back config space on device 0000:40:00.0 at offset 9 (was 0, writing 1fff1)

PM: Writing back config space on device 0000:40:00.0 at offset 8 (was 0, writing f040f020)

PM: Writing back config space on device 0000:40:00.0 at offset 7 (was 0, writing f0)

PM: Writing back config space on device 0000:40:00.0 at offset 6 (was 0, writing 404000)

PM: Writing back config space on device 0000:40:00.0 at offset 4 (was 4, writing 0)

PM: Writing back config space on device 0000:40:00.0 at offset 3 (was 10, writing 810010)

PM: Writing back config space on device 0000:40:00.0 at offset 2 (was 2000001, writing 6040003)

PM: Writing back config space on device 0000:40:00.0 at offset 1 (was 100506, writing 100507)

PM: Writing back config space on device 0000:40:00.0 at offset 0 (was 167714e4, writing 26628086)

PM: Writing back config space on device 0000:40:00.0 at offset f (was 105, writing 60205)

PM: Writing back config space on device 0000:40:00.0 at offset d (was 48, writing 40)

PM: Writing back config space on device 0000:40:00.0 at offset b (was 3006103c, writing 0)

PM: Writing back config space on device 0000:40:00.0 at offset a (was 7, writing 0)

PM: Writing back config space on device 0000:40:00.0 at offset 9 (was 0, writing 1fff1)

PM: Writing back config space on device 0000:40:00.0 at offset 8 (was 0, writing f040f020)

PM: Writing back config space on device 0000:40:00.0 at offset 7 (was 0, writing f0)

PM: Writing back config space on device 0000:40:00.0 at offset 6 (was 0, writing 404000)

PM: Writing back config space on device 0000:40:00.0 at offset 4 (was 4, writing 0)

PM: Writing back config space on device 0000:40:00.0 at offset 3 (was 10, writing 810010)

PM: Writing back config space on device 0000:40:00.0 at offset 2 (was 2000001, writing 6040003)

PM: Writing back config space on device 0000:40:00.0 at offset 1 (was 100506, writing 100507)

PM: Writing back config space on device 0000:40:00.0 at offset 0 (was 167714e4, writing 26628086)

BUG: soft lockup detected on CPU#0!

 [<c0135697>] softlockup_tick+0xaa/0xc1

 [<c0120efa>] update_process_times+0x3d/0x60

 [<c010d96f>] smp_apic_timer_interrupt+0x85/0x9e

 [<c010366b>] apic_timer_interrupt+0x1f/0x24

 [<c0258cdf>] delay_tsc+0xb/0x13

 [<c0258d10>] __delay+0x6/0x7

 [<c02ab795>] tg3_readphy+0x6e/0xd5

 [<c02aca51>] tg3_setup_copper_phy+0x30b/0x9f0

 [<c02addd0>] tg3_setup_phy+0xc9a/0xd1f

 [<c010366b>] apic_timer_interrupt+0x1f/0x24

 [<c02aabc3>] _tw32_flush+0x3f/0x51

 [<c02ac5c4>] tg3_write_mem+0xcf/0xe7

 [<c02affe5>] tg3_reset_hw+0x10ae/0x13a3

 [<c0258d10>] __delay+0x6/0x7

 [<c0258d10>] __delay+0x6/0x7

 [<c02aabc3>] _tw32_flush+0x3f/0x51

 [<c0258d10>] __delay+0x6/0x7

 [<c02ac411>] tg3_switch_clocks+0x8f/0x93

 [<c02b6090>] tg3_open+0x28c/0x575

 [<c02fdfe8>] dev_open+0x2b/0x62

 [<c02fcb80>] dev_change_flags+0x47/0xe4

 [<c032e1c9>] devinet_ioctl+0x252/0x556

 [<c02fdbdf>] dev_ifsioc+0x113/0x38d

 [<c02fd749>] dev_load+0x24/0x4b

 [<c02f3f6b>] sock_ioctl+0x0/0x1b1

 [<c02f40f8>] sock_ioctl+0x18d/0x1b1

 [<c02f3f6b>] sock_ioctl+0x0/0x1b1

 [<c015a4ef>] do_ioctl+0x1f/0x62

 [<c015a779>] vfs_ioctl+0x247/0x259

 [<c015a7be>] sys_ioctl+0x33/0x4d

 [<c0102be9>] sysenter_past_esp+0x56/0x79

 [<c033007b>] igmp_mcf_seq_start+0x101/0x134

 =======================

*confused*

Is it a hardwareconflict in the end ? Should I try what happens if physically disconnecting the ide drive ? Should I try to assign different irqs in bios but wouldn't that help anyway ? Can this be related to the occasional kernelpanic problem ?

----------

## big

hmm ,maybe a bug.

 *Quote:*   

> Some SATA controllers use 0xff to indicate empty port.  This seldomly
> 
> matters as we have the almighty SStatus register to check device
> 
> presence.
> ...

 

More details.plz refer to http://www.mail-archive.com/linux-ide@vger.kernel.org/msg02352.html

----------

## Elleni

Big THX big. That s an answer  :Smile: 

Still reading through but following says that it is seems to be dependent to the port. So tomorrow I will open my box n see what I can do. And it seems not nececary filling a bug is as people are working on it.

Quote from Link:

... but unlike the ata-piix

issue it does not appear to be dependent on the port to which the

device is attached...

----------

## kevintshaver

I had a similar problem. You might try the suggestion from the following thread:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-541656-highlight-.html

----------

## Elleni

 *kevintshaver wrote:*   

> I had a similar problem. You might try the suggestion from the following thread:
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-541656-highlight-.html

 

Tried this too with no success. 

But now I was asked to give a shot to 2.6.20 kernel and so did I and I can report the problem [SOLVED]  :Very Happy: 

*Happy, happy - joy, joy*

So the long short: 

Workaround: Genkernel with an initrd. If still occasional panics - increace size of initrd.

Solution: Emerge unstable kernel 2.6.20-gentoo-r2

No more panics with this one

----------

